# Massage jells/oils that are condom safe and don't leave a residue



## steppinthrax (Jun 22, 2013)

So i picked up a bottle of Durex Massage and Play. I believe this stuff is relatively new. I'ts condom safe and doesn't leave a residue. It feels almost like you just applied hand sanitizer (without the alcohol feeling of course). Just that it's about 9.00 a bottle and I see my wife and I going through the bottle in 2 weeks.!!!!! Anybody know any things that can be home made or oils/jells that are condom safe and cheap. My wife is really loving the whole sensual massage thing before we get going.


----------

